# Compatibility Questions



## DieselBones (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I am currently using the Roco z21 Start system with mutiMAUS to control 3 N scale Fleischmann model trains with DCC. I would like to know if I am able to use a different train brand on the Fleischamnn track. For example, could I get a Bachmann or an Atlas train with DCC/Sound and make it work on the z21 Start? From the tiny amount of help the internet has given me it's a yes but I wanted to make sure.
My original plan was to buy a Bachmann trolley/tram with DCC. (Bachmann 84653 N Scale Peter Witt Streetcar DCC Brooklyn and Queens TRANSIT for sale online | eBay maybe) and try it.
I live in the US

Thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes. DCC (and DC) is compatible across all brands of the same scale and track gauge.


----------



## DieselBones (8 mo ago)

That's the answer I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The z21 is compatible with everything I've used.

Once you get more dcc stuff, it's also very useful for programming.

Also, when programming, I've found there are some things that using a computer running JMRI will do better -- such as re-arranging functions, setting up headlights, etc.

z21 will "work live" alongside JMRI, _running and controlling the same engines at the same time._ So, you can "make a change" using JMRI, and immediately "test it" with z21 -- go back-and-forth, etc.

At some point, you might consider buying the companion TP Link router (for the z21), and set it up to "go wireless". You can use any smartphone or tablet, Android or iOS.


----------



## DieselBones (8 mo ago)

I do already have the tp-link router and the app installed on my ipad, but the rest sounds like a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

If you have the z21 app on the iPad, see if you can set it up so that it always runs in "horizontal orientation". Now you can have TWO control screens running side-by-side.

For programming, the z21 can best be used (again in horizontal orientation):

changing engine numbers. There's no more elegant way to do this on any other dcc control platform.
setting CVs ON A PROGRAMMING TRACK (this means only the "target engine" on that track, NO OTHERS). This works best when you "know the numbers/CV values". For example, changing CV's 3 (acceleration) and 4 (declereration).
programming on the main. Works fine for me, even with other engines running.
There are times that JMRI works better, such as:

setting/changing functions (once you have the functions "set", THEN it's time to go to the z21 app and create your custom function buttons)
setting/changing locomotive lighting features
tinkering with locomotive speed tables
changing forward/reverse to reverse/forward (for the times I got the wires mixed up inside!)

One other thing I've found re running the z21 app on a tablet:
When you've used the programming panel, and then go back to the engine control panel, I've found the app to "lag" a bit.
To overcome this, I found what works best for me is to QUIT the app (after using the programming panel), then re-open it and go to the engine control panel.

This is with the "older" app (red engine on blue background). I don't know if this is still the same on the newer app (has "Z21" in white letters on charcoal background).


----------



## DieselBones (8 mo ago)

I first need to acquire a non-Fleischmann DCC loco before I try any of that, but I will, thanks!


----------

